# Finally made an album



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Have got round to uploading an album 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/mcwillow-albums-willow.html

Got to put a pic on here that I took this morning coz she looks so cute :001_tt1:


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice. Willows dad looks a big lad! Is he large for a Maine coon or are they usually that size?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Maine Coons are big kitties - I don't think dad is fully grown yet!
Put Maine Coon into Google images


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely photos - she's a real sweetie :001_tt1:
If you want to see how large MCs can grow take a look at some of the photos of Raggs' cat Ozzy hmy: He is one huge, beautiful boy :001_tt1:


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah I saw pics on google of maine coons as we like those aswell as wegies and read they where slightly bigger than wegies but wasnt sure how big they realy where as internet pics can sometimes be exagerated and if you type maine coon in google images and then norwegian forest cat you get alot of the same pics lol


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Lovely photos - she's a real sweetie :001_tt1:
> If you want to see how large MCs can grow take a look at some of the photos of Raggs' cat Ozzy hmy: He is one huge, beautiful boy :001_tt1:


Ill see if I can find them.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Puddycat said:


> Yeah I saw pics on google of maine coons as we like those aswell as wegies and read they where slightly bigger than wegies but wasnt sure how big they realy where as internet pics can sometimes be exagerated and if you type maine coon in google images and then norwegian forest cat you get alot of the same pics lol


Thats true - we were also looking at Wegies, and noticed the same thing on Google images


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Lovely photos - she's a real sweetie :001_tt1: some of the photos of Raggs' cat Ozzy hmy: He is one huge, beautiful boy :001_tt1:


Found them - he is beautifuuul :001_tt1:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/raggs-albums-ozzy.html


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Thats true - we were also looking at Wegies, and noticed the same thing on Google images


which is not right as they are really quite different when you get to know both breeds, mind you having said that it can be hard sometimes, but one difference is the wegie profile


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Have got round to uploading an album
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/mcwillow-albums-willow.html
> 
> Got to put a pic on here that I took this morning coz she looks so cute :001_tt1:


Love the pictures of Willow and what a beautiful, magnificent and unusual cat.


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

:001_tt1:
That is one cute kitty! How old is she?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is 10 weeks and one day old :001_tt1:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: Great pic of a hooligan in disguise as a cute kitty :lol:


----------

